# Would you go?



## Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

Would you consider signing up for this?

A one way trip to Mars and never come back. I couldn't do it.

https://www.mars-one.com/


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 3, 2015)

No, but I could probably think of a couple of people that I would sign up for it :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Mar 3, 2015)

No. In my younger days, maybe. I have too many roots now.


----------



## slick (Mar 3, 2015)

At least you will know when your time is up.
Give or take a few days.
My answer is no.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 3, 2015)

gillhunter said:


> No, but I could probably think of a couple of people that I would sign up for it :LOL2:



+1


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 3, 2015)

um no. but as mentioned above there are a few that i wouldnt mind seeing go.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 3, 2015)

I, also have a few to add to the list... me not being one of them.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope, I'd rather move to Florida or So. Cal as to move there. But I could probably come up with enough names to make a full crew if they're looking for people. :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisj0616 (Mar 3, 2015)

Be a good place to empty out the prison cells to


----------



## Insanity (Mar 3, 2015)

Depends. Only if they promise not to let the wife have a ticket.


----------



## slick (Mar 3, 2015)

My opinion just a little different.
Only if she gets the ticket.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Mar 3, 2015)

why go,what would you hunt or fish for?


----------



## chrisj0616 (Mar 4, 2015)

WiskeyJaR said:


> why go,what would you hunt or fish for?


Et?


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 4, 2015)

WiskeyJaR said:


> why go,what would you hunt or fish for?


I'd hunt for Martians and fish for whatever is bitin' !! :wink:


----------



## JMichael (Mar 4, 2015)

WiskeyJaR said:


> why go,what would you hunt or fish for?


I believe you could probably devote quite a bit of time to hunting for water. If you have a successful hunt, you should have discovered by this time what you're gonna be fishing for. :mrgreen:


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Mar 10, 2015)

Had a dream last night I was on a hunting trip to mars, woke up this morning with this ugly thing hanging over fireplace.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## chrisj0616 (Mar 10, 2015)

WiskeyJaR said:


> Had a dream last night I was on a hunting trip to mars, woke up this morning with this ugly thing hanging over fireplace.


Looks like my ex's mother [emoji33]


----------



## muzikman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmmmm....

....no lakes....
....no rivers.....
....no oceans....

...NO POINT!


----------



## fish devil (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd like to sign up a few Dallas Cowboy fans I know. :LOL2:


----------

